# Minion or High Roller?



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just trying to narrow down my tire selection. Im due for some new trail shoes so I'm either thinking Minion 2.5s or High Roller 2.5s. Both 60TPI. I havn't had much experience with the High Rollers and havn't had any with the Minion what so ever. The trails I'd ride range from slick mud, hard pack dirt, and loose sand. So the ground is a bit of everything. Theres a great bit of flat turns aswell so I'd like the better turning tire. Opinions?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

If I run maxxis then minion dhf front and highroller rear but i run michelin dh32 front and cut dh24 rear


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Simple answer... BOTH! 

Run a Minion DHF for the front and a High Roller for the rear. The DHF makes an excellent rudder for steering and the High Roller rolls fast and breaks loose predictably for letting the rear end drift.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

as stated above, Minion upfront. 
Back tires don't really matter to me so there you go (but the highroller is a very good one)


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Another vote for Minion DHF front and Highroller rear. I've noticed a few guys running the Minion DHF front and rear lately... I'm going to try that as soon as my Highrollers dusted.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

try minion DHF front and rear. i love that setup


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

I got a 2.5 highroller in the front and a 2.35 highroller in the back, its toast. I think I am going to keep the highroller up front and put a 2.4 panaracer fire fr in the back.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Another vote for Minion DHF front and Highroller rear. I've noticed a few guys running the Minion DHF front and rear lately... I'm going to try that as soon as my Highrollers dusted.


I needed a rear tire and was being cheap so I ran an old DHF (w/ decent tread still on it) in the back. It worked surprisingly well.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Any of this combos:
F Highroller
R Highroller

F Minion DHF
R Highroller

F Minion DHF
R Minion DHF

I've ran Minion front Highroller rear and it works pretty well, I am now trying the other way round and neat the future dual DHF's.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ive heard that the Intense EX Dual Compound World Cup Tires are better than the highrollers in the rear...havent tried them for myself yet but I have some coming so I can try them out next summer...Also going to try out some arrow racing tires, heard lots of good things about them also.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jamesdc said:


> If I run maxxis then minion dhf front and highroller rear but i run michelin dh32 front and cut dh24 rear


same here


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

DHF up front and Mich DH24 in the rear is by far my favorite combo. Where the heck do you guys get your 2.5 DH24's at? All I can find is 2.2's online.


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

Arkayne said:


> DHF up front and Mich DH24 in the rear is by far my favorite combo. Where the heck do you guys get your 2.5 DH24's at? All I can find is 2.2's online.


Dh24? 24" tire?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I think people who tell us what they run should also tell us the conitions they run that setup in.

I'd second a grippy front such as a minion and a loose rear tire. 

I spend most of my time in hardpack and loose over hard. I'm liking two tire setups right now. The more general purpose all-around riding is a 2.2" DH24 rear and a 2.5" 909 front.
And a more play-around fun setup is an Intense Zero slick rear and a 909 2.35" front.

This may be blasphomy, but honestly I've never been a huge fan of Maxxis.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I think the HR sucks as a rear tire. It brakes and corners well but if climbing traction is at all important to you (and maybe it's not) it sucks. It's not exactly a fast rolling tire IMO either. I love it in the front though but I'm considering running Minions next.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh, and why not run the DHR in the rear and DHF in the front? Seems odd!


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

thegromit said:


> Dh24? 24" tire?


Michelin DH24, its the model not the size. It a 26" tire and one of the three best tires ever... The Michelin DH32, DH24 and DH16.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My son's rolling High Rollers on his bike and loves them but have noticed the trend of running DHFs front and rear.

What I've been told is that is fast and have great traction.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Usually most people will name the last set-up they last tried. In that case I would say Mobster. But I would be lying to myself. But between the HighRoller and the Minion the last set-up I ran was the Minion.... Once again I would be lying to myself.

I love the HighRollers. I ran all sets on home turf-Utah, and in Whistler. The best tire was the HighRollers. I even up graded to the 3C on the Minions thinking I would run down that foo they call Hill.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> I think the HR sucks as a rear tire. It brakes and corners well but if climbing traction is at all important to you (and maybe it's not) it sucks. It's not exactly a fast rolling tire IMO either. I love it in the front though but I'm considering running Minions next.


Yeah, that is the main reason I put my Minion DHF on the back and Highroller on front... my half used Minion rolls much faster.


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

Minon's DHF. Always like running front tire tread on the back no matter what the tire.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

another vote for minion up front and high roller in the rear...


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Same here. Minion DHF 2.7 Supertacky at front and Highroller 2.7 Supertacky at the rear. My next set would be Michelin DH32 2.7 at front and Michelin DH24 2.5 at the rear.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

@ the OP: go with the Minion/HR setup as many posters have pointed out. Personally, I'd go with the new 3C tires. Rode em a bunch at iBike and was really liking em.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Surfinguru said:


> Personally, I'd go with the new 3C tires. Rode em a bunsh at iBike and was really liking em.


Word. I've been on a 3C DHf 2.5 (in the front) since mid/late summer. I'm really impressed with this tire....

--Ben


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Minion.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

A couple of people in this thread say the Minion DHF roll better in the back than the HR? Can anybody actually confirm this? I'm running Minion DHF in the front and HR in the rear, because I was under the impression that the HR would pedal better. If not, I'm gonna try Minion DHF both front and rear once I'm done with the HR. Anyone? The DHF is REALLY nice (not that there is a lot wrong with the HR in the rear, either...).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> A couple of people in this thread say the Minion DHF roll better in the back than the HR? Can anybody actually confirm this? I'm running Minion DHF in the front and HR in the rear, because I was under the impression that the HR would pedal better. If not, I'm gonna try Minion DHF both front and rear once I'm done with the HR. Anyone? The DHF is REALLY nice (not that there is a lot wrong with the HR in the rear, either...).


I can confirm it, my DHF rolls better than the Highroller, maybe it's because my DHF doesn't have that much thread, but try it out! :thumbsup:

DHF front and rear is the next step for me as Highroller is great, but i feel it doesn't bite that great on corners as my DHF.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> I can confirm it, my DHF rolls better than the Highroller, maybe it's because my DHF doesn't have that much thread, but try it out! :thumbsup:
> 
> DHF front and rear is the next step for me as Highroller is great, but i feel it doesn't bite that great on corners as my DHF.


Cool, thanks man! I really dig the DHF...will be glad to run 2 of 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

the high roller is a nice tire for the rear, light and has nice traction.. I've got a 2.35
However i broke the front one, took a nice piece out of the sidewall but maybe that's just a freak accident. Get a tire with more traction for the front. I strongly recommend the 2.35 on the rear


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I think I'm gonna try the Minion DHF for front and rear. Soudns like its got a good bit more rolling advantage to it and still a superb bite in the corners.

Just one more question though...

What difference have you noticed in the compound? The High Rollers I tried were 60A and the Holy Rollers I use for dirt and park are 60A. I don't assume that the Holy's make a good comparison due to intended use and design. But I did see a comment on here about the 3C.

I wish the tires to last for a good bit of time aswell as have a good stick to them. I'm not very informed with the tread compounds Maxxis uses as I've said.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Slow Reezaay (40a) was the gooey sticky gumbo goodness but wore out SUPER fast.

Super Tacky (42a) was just that, super tacky! Lasted slightly longer than a Slow Reezaay.

The 60a, or "Red Lines" are really hard and last quite a long time with the best rolling resistance. Good when the turf is ultra tacky, but not so good in the loose stuff.

The 3C is a combo of all the above. 70a base layer, 42a crown and 40a shoulder knobs. Great rolling resistance, but lean it over on the side knobs and now you've got the sticky goodness of a 42a/40a combo.

Maxxis Link


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Surfinguru said:


> Slow Reezaay (40a) was the gooey sticky gumbo goodness but wore out SUPER fast.
> 
> Super Tacky (42a) was just that, super tacky! Lasted slightly longer than a Slow Reezaay.
> 
> ...


Hmm. 3C sounds pretty nice in that case then. I don't expect tires to last forever and I have plenty money to replace when they go bare. Sounds good. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Sam Hill has always run that set up - Minion DHF for both front & rear, seems like it's catching on.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

How do i know the compound my tires have?


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> How do i know the compound my tires have?


Dude, not to be an a$s, but look at the sidewall of the tire.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

i figured.. i was asking more to which would the compound be?
could've been a bit more helpful


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, this is what a 3C will look like:
(70a, 42a, 40a)









This is the 60a (or Red Line for obvious reasons):









Here's a Super Tacky: (42a)









And last but not least, the Slow Reezaay: (40a)









And again the Maxxis Link


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

my highrollers have none of the above?
i've been on the maxxis website for a while now, i think my highrollers are the freeride highrollers. The dh highrollers have the 3c. and then theres the semislicks, which are none of the above as well.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

My bike came stock with 3C minion DHF both at front and rear. this setup is pretty sweet, it has excelent cornering, I feel planted to the ground, and the rear just doesn't want to let go, even under heavy braking!. bad thing is they're not the long lasting type, but it's worth it!

I ride in compacted and loose dirt as well as mud and wet compacted dirt(not so good at the last one).


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone have a 24 x 2.5-2.7 inch highroller 60a?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Love my 3c minions front and rear. Time for a new rear though as all I have left are side knobs and a few center. But hell it still holds surprisinly.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

3c dhf is a great tire, but wears out very fast. I'll keep 'em for the front, but I'm going with 60a for the rear tire in the future.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I run High Rollers on my hardtail (2.35 F, 2.10 R), and they rawk.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

wow, thats what I call RESURECTION.This Thread is 2 years old!Its interesting to see how peoples opinion have change quite a bit.Minion FR is now the norms and you dont see as many HR on the rear thant before.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

well then im different, im running HR F/R and loving it, both tires are so predictable

the trials i ride most of all vary ALOT, from very soft mulchy/leafy to dried clay with some chalk soil thrown in, so some areas drain well while others swamp all the time.


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

I must admit, I have recently switched to maxxis from Michelin and Schwalbe and I will not now go back. I am running the HR 2.5, 42a for the front and 60 for the rear and can't believe what I have been missing, in fact I am so impressed with the dual ply, I am going to purchase some single ply for trail use, again in 2.5. Looking forward to trying the Minions also.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I've used alot of maxxis tires in my time. 3c minions, advantages, high rollers, in pretty much every compound available. I find I roll alot faster with high rollers. I put a lot less effort into maintaining speed, and am always rolling significantly faster in the side by side test of minion next to high roller (couple of my buddies are on minions, some on nevies, and some on michie DH24's. I'm always rolling the fastest (all 2.5 variety tires).

For AM/DH trails that don't require super hard flat cornering, high rollers, if there are alot of flat fast corners, minions. Running lift all day where I just want my bike to grip well and hook up at the end of the day when I'm incredibly tired, minion 3c front, high roller 60a rear for faster speed/drifting.


----------



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

Better, Front Minion 2.7
Back High roller 2.5


----------



## Woodchuck1 (Dec 1, 2010)

If you climb over lots of rocks and roots, there is no substitute for the MInion DHR. They will get you up where other tires spin out including Nevegal, High Roller, and Nics.

I have tried several rear choices and when I am riding Minions on the rear I can get over stuff where far better riders than myself wash out. This is a case where equipment really matters.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Well I guess it was just Easter so... this thread fits.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## freakonleash (Feb 9, 2007)

Universalcycles.com


----------



## Jon82 (Jul 11, 2009)

I run Minion dhf super tacky front and Minion dhf 60a rear sticks to the trail like glue!

If you like the backend loose run the high roller rear, it will let go first every time but its still controlable.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

My favorite combo I've tried so far: 


Front - Highroller 2.5 Supertacky 
Rear - Minion 2.5 DHF 3C


----------



## LucidMTB (Apr 21, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping someone can help me out... 

I'm wondering how do the 2.5 minion DFH and 2.5 high roller compare in size? 

I had the 2.35 version of both and the HR seemed larger, so I switched to front to a 2.5 minion DHF. I'm happy with the ride so far, but I'm wondering when it comes time to replace the rear... should I bump it up to a 2.5 HR, 2.5 minion DHR, or stay with the 2.35 HR? I don't want to end up with a larger rear tire. 

Any thoughts to how they all compare in size? Is the 2.5 HR larger than the the 2.5 minion (DHF or DHR)?


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

to my understanding, the high roller 1 is similar in size to a minion DHF/DHR, ie 2.5 is 2.35. The high roller 2 is true to size, ie 2.5 is 2.5.


----------

